# Panorama?



## DoedGrv (14. Juni 2002)

Hi!
Ich weiß, suchen suchen suchen...aber jetzt bin ich ja schon mal hier!

Kennt jemand ein Tut oder ein Plugin oder ein weiß ich nicht, mit dem man hervorragend Panoraoma in PS5-6 oder 7 erstellen kann?

Thx!


----------



## nanda (17. Juni 2002)

plugin:
Panorama Tools von Helmut Dersch (nicht einfach aber das beste)

tutorial:
link 1 
link 2 

panorama-software und technik:
http://www.panoguide.com/


----------



## Maxible (18. Juni 2002)

*Terragen*

Hat nix mit PS zu tun, ist aba das genialste Tool überhaupt für Panromen (??):
http://www.terragen.de


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juni 2002)

@ Maxible - was hat terragen bitte mit einem Panoramabild zu tun ?


----------



## Maxible (19. Juni 2002)

Hm...
ka..? 

Aja!! *waseinfällt* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man kann Ein Bild machen und dann die Kamera nochmal um 180° drehen und nochmal ein Bild machen  
Dann fügt man das zusammen und schwupps! Hat man ein Panorama-Bild..? 
*hofftdierichtigeantwortgesagtzuhaben*


----------

